# Question for All the Grey Fox Hunters



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yesterday I called a grey in pretty much right at dark. He came in hard on the call then saw the red blinking light of my canon and spooked. He ran maybe 30 yards off into the brush and barked like mad. I couldn't seem to entice him back in. Has anyone ever had this situation and knows what to do to bring them back in?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What sound were you using ? If you weren't using a fox distress that is what I would try.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I did cf cottontail and then grey distress, he came in right maybe 15seconds after I switched the call. I tried to lip squeak him in when he calmed a bit but he wouldn't take the lure...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had a couple that way through the years and never could get them to come back in. I'd go with a kit distress at this point.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Where can I find that sound youngdon?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think Don is talking about a pup fox distress and not an actual "Kit fox". JMO

But I will search my files and see if I have an actual Kit fox.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes that is correct Ed. Sorry for my error, ....FoxPro has several PUP fox sounds....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I just found a baby kit in my files. If you need any more fox sounds let me know I have several and I mean several.

View attachment BABY_KIT.WAV


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Prariewolf! I called one in yesterday. Was running solo and only had time for one stand. Called one in on the 20 mark to scream n rabbit. Shot him on film. Came out decent.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

His teeth were all jacked up.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

That's cool, we can hunt greys here in cali, but I don't know where they are at out here. I'm assuming in the mountain areas for us, but the kit fox which I see out in the desert is illegal to kill, even though there are a ton of them.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

We have a season out here A10, They are all over Riverside County by the way.

Nice fox CB...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the fox, thanks for sharing.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

sportyg said:


> We have a season out here A10, They are all over Riverside County by the way.
> 
> Nice fox CB...


I never noticed it in the regs, I will check it out & see when that season is, thanks.


----------

